# Help with ported enclosure(s)



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm about to put 4 JL 8W3v3-4's behind the rear seat on my CC F250.
I'm wanting to go with a ported enclosure. JL recomends .35 cu.ft. with a 2" diameter x 18" long port.
Easy enough I guess....build the whole thing so each driver is in it's own ported enclosure? Or...one big chamber with one big port? 4 small ports?

I've never built a ported enclosure before....so I'm not sure at all what's best. 
I actually have .46 cu.ft. each to work with.
That's an angled enclosure 61' W x 17" T x 6.5" D (bottom) and 3" D (top)....minus 3/4" material to come up with the internal volume of .46. 
Obviously I can play with that to get down to JL's recomended size but should I or should I use all the space I have and adjust port size accordingly?

If so...how do I figure out what the new port size and length should be?

I have no idea how to use the modeling softwares that are out there....any hints or direction would be nice.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I like bass box pro for software.

Common chambered is easier to build. It should be a bit smaller as well. You can get more port area out of a common chambered box. The drawback is if you have a blown sub, it will affect the others. I would just start off with a common chambered box, learn from that, and then build a multi-chamber.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Figure out your total net volume and then just go here for aeros Products Menu or here Subwoofer Enclosure Calculators, Fraction to Decimal, Parallel, Series, Port Length and Volume Calculators for slot ports.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

How much power? You should use at least a pair of 3" round ports at minimum, preferably 4". Even better, a slot vent if you can fit it. Regardless, make the surface area of the port(s) as large as you can manage.


----------



## greywarden (Jan 6, 2011)

Download UniBox or WinISD, unibox is more advanced


----------

